# Calzone Fattie - First Fattie attempt - with a LOT of  QVue



## smoked alaskan (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey Y'all,

Prepped my first Fattie tonight - praying it goes well. Had to change my plans a little from my original idea because apparently no one in this town has heard of Linguicia sausage so I had to leave that out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Also changed my mind about covering it with Prosciutto ham as I was concerned with the thinness of that cut on the outter layer so opted for the good 'ol bacon weave.  How can ya go wrong with bacon.

So, anywho... got the Fattie all rolled and ready for the smoker in the morning.  After that we're taking it to a friends to watch the Bronco's kick some St. Lois butt !  It will get wrapped in garlic and butter  pizza dough with more cheese and marinara sauce then baked hopefully to a golden brown.

Here's some pics of how it's gone so far....

It started with a couple pounds of sweet Italian sausage, lean burger, green pepper, yellow onion, pepper, Italian seasoning and fresh ground pepper.













20141115_200323.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Nov 15, 2014


















20141115_200316.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Nov 15, 2014






                                                                                          ...sauteed some shrooms in butter, wine and fresh garlic

Rolled out the meat. Next a thin layer of Ricotta cheese, Merlot marinara, mix of Italian cheeses and black olives.













20141115_202602.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Nov 15, 2014


















20141115_202956.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Nov 15, 2014






                                                                                   Added pepperoni and the sauteed shrooms, more Italian cheeses.

Rolled it up, weaved the bacon and wrapped it in the pig 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 













20141115_203306.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Nov 15, 2014


















20141115_204608.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Nov 15, 2014






Are they supposed to be this damn BIG ?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















20141115_205008.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Nov 15, 2014






It's now wrapped in plastic and resting comfortably in the fridge for game day tomorrow. Time to go check on the deer jerky in the smoker. Follow up pics tomorrow as the adventure continues....Happy Smokin' everyone !!!!


----------



## smoked alaskan (Nov 16, 2014)

8 a.m. - threw the meatlog on the fire......


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 16, 2014)

Should be tasty!


----------



## smoked alaskan (Nov 16, 2014)

10 a.m.  Outside temp 38* F., chamber temp 225*, IT at 134*F.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















20141116_092630.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Nov 16, 2014


----------



## smoked alaskan (Nov 16, 2014)

10:45 a.m.  IT at 146 time to crack a cold one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















20141116_104856.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Nov 16, 2014


----------



## rokibass (Nov 16, 2014)

That a great looking fatty. Now I'm stuck at work drooling and watching the clock, this sucks.

Can you do me a favor and have a cold one for me?


----------



## smoked alaskan (Nov 16, 2014)

156*  It's a race between being done and time to leave to go watchy the game. C'monnnnn Fattie !!







 Cold Sammy's for Roki


----------



## smoked alaskan (Nov 16, 2014)

12:00 p.m.  IT at 177*  Behold...the 4 hour Fattie













20141116_115929.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Nov 16, 2014






 Time to head to our friends for the game and the conversion of the Fattie into a giant ass calzone. ( is that a 2 point conversion? )

Finished product pics later tonight. Yes there will be a cross section pic ! Have a great day everyone.

Go Broncoooooos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 16, 2014)

Looks like a great fattie for a football game !


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice , and a great idea... Kudos

Stan


----------



## smoked alaskan (Nov 16, 2014)

It's been 22 hours since I started this project. It may take another 22 to digest it but it was well worth it. Huge thanks to all of you who have gone before me and shared your knowledge, I learned a lot !  Here's some Q Vue of the rest of the story of the 5 lb / 4 hour Fattie...

Rolled out the pizza dough and slathered with garlic/butter, then topped with Marinara sauce, Italian cheeses and cheddar cheese













20141116_141727.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Nov 16, 2014


















20141116_141849.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Nov 16, 2014






                                                                                                 Layered with smoked ham and dropped in the Fattie..

Wrapped the dough around it, slathered in more garlic and butter and baked at 425* for 30 minutes.....













20141116_142159.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Nov 16, 2014


















20141116_150130.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Nov 16, 2014






Looks like chicken skin but it's dough, I promise

Here's the cross section.....













20141116_151502.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Nov 16, 2014






Dinner is served, it was epic. I'm officially hooked on Fatties. 













20141116_152304.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Nov 16, 2014


















20141116_152325.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Nov 16, 2014






Could have used a thicker crust, a bit more Marinara sauce inside  and maybe a bit more cheese but I ain't complaining.  My Broncos could have also done better, better luck next time. Rams played real well, good job.  Happy Smokin' all, keep your sunny side up ! - Ed


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 20, 2014)

That is one big fattie !


----------

